# Sbagli ma non paghi



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

*A AVEVA FIRMATO IL CONSENSO INFORMATO CHE PREVEDE LA POSSIBILITà*

*Udine. Si fa sterilizzare e resta incinta:denuncia l'ospedale *

*La coppia al quinto figlio. Chiesti 220mila euro 
di risarcimento *

*ROMA -* Dopo avere avuto cinque figli decide di farsi sterilizzare e si sottopone a un'operazione di legatura delle tube: dopo l’intervento, però, resta incinta del sesto figlio. Decide di tenerlo, partorisce e fa causa all’ospedale, pretendendo un risarcimento di 220mila euro. È successo a Tolmezzo, in provincia di Udine e la vicenda è riportata dal Messaggero Veneto. 

*MA HA FIRMATO IL CONSENSO INFORMATO -* La donna e il marito hanno promosso al tribunale di Tolmezzo una azione legale contro l’ospedale locale, dopo avere chiesto e non ottenuto un risarcimento danni dall’azienda sanitaria locale competente, che resta sulla linea dura: la donna ha firmato il «consenso informato» sui rischi della sterilizzazione, compreso quello di una sua non riuscita al 100 per cento.



Non so come sia negli altri paesi ma a me sta storia del consenso fa incazzare.
In qualsiasi professione se sbagli paghi, gli ospedali hanno assicurazioni miliardarie, perchè non dovrebbero pagare???
Una si sottopone ad un'intervento che ha sempre dei rischi (già firmare che se crepi sotto i ferri son fatti tuoi nun me garba per nulla) e prendersela in quel posto se non la fanno bene??


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

Subito dopo l'operazione e' possibilissimo rimanere incinta. Ha ragione l'ospedale in questo caso


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Subito dopo l'operazione e' possibilissimo rimanere incinta. Ha ragione l'ospedale in questo caso


Bisogna vedere se gliel'hanno detto prima (non credo sia così scema da avere corso volontariamente questo rischio).

Il mio discorso verteva di più sulla storia del firmare il consenso con il quale si parano il culo al 100%


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere se gliel'hanno detto prima (non credo sia così scema da avere corso volontariamente questo rischio).
> 
> Il mio discorso verteva di più sulla storia del firmare il consenso con il quale si parano il culo al 100%


Se non si parassero il culo al 100% credo che molti ospedali sarebbero costretti a chiudere... pensa a quanta gente chiederebbe risarcimenti, soprattutto quanti in malafede 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sembra strano non sia stata informata di tutti i pro e contro del caso prima di fare un'operazione come quella... anche quando prendi la pillola ti dicono in che percentuale o occasione non potrebbe funzionare


----------



## Old Angel (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *A AVEVA FIRMATO IL CONSENSO INFORMATO CHE PREVEDE LA POSSIBILITà*
> 
> *Udine. Si fa sterilizzare e resta incinta:denuncia l'ospedale *
> 
> ...


Ho letto che in America per un caso del genere il medico pagherà il mantenimento del bimbo fino alla maggior età....forse forse se dopo gli interventi facessero indagini più approfondite queste cose non succederebbero, ma purtroppo ci sono medici che si credono dei padre eterni.

L'informativa mi pare giusta, però mi pare anche giusto che ogni tanto si prendessero le responsabilità su ciò che fanno.

Ultimamente mi sono informato sulla sterilizzazione (maschile) siccome ci sono questi problemi loro fanno in fretta.....non le fanno più, se vuoi intervento privato con cifre da capogiro...intervento di 15 min e 2 punti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non si parassero il culo al 100% credo che molti ospedali sarebbero costretti a chiudere... pensa a quanta gente chiederebbe risarcimenti, soprattutto quanti in malafede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


angiunedda t'assicuro che può capitare che ti diano informazioni ad minchiam. a me hanno fatto firmare un foglio quando ero fuori dalla sala operatoria; ammetto di averlo firmato senza leggere (francamente non stavo pensando a quello), dove c'era un elenco con tutte le possibili conseguenze dovute all'intervento. 
da notare che quando chiesi al medico eventuali rischi (ossia in sede di visita ambulatoriale durante la quale mi prospettò la necessità dell'intervento), questo mi rise in faccia come se gli avessi chiesto la cazzata dell'anno e mi rispose "assolutamente nessuno, è un intervento che si può fare ad occhi chiusi".
ora in effetti vorrei andare a cavarglieli, gli occhi, dato che sono passati 15 mesi e non solo non ho ancora riacquistato la completa funzionalità della gamba, ma neanche so se questo accadrà mai.


----------



## Old sperella (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> angiunedda t'assicuro che può capitare che ti diano informazioni ad minchiam. a me hanno fatto firmare un foglio quando ero fuori dalla sala operatoria; ammetto di averlo firmato senza leggere (francamente non stavo pensando a quello), dove c'era un elenco con tutte le possibili conseguenze dovute all'intervento.
> da notare che quando chiesi al medico eventuali rischi (ossia in sede di visita ambulatoriale durante la quale mi prospettò la necessità dell'intervento), questo mi rise in faccia come se gli avessi chiesto la cazzata dell'anno e mi rispose "assolutamente nessuno, è un intervento che si può fare ad occhi chiusi".
> ora in effetti vorrei andare a cavarglieli, gli occhi, dato che sono passati 15 mesi e non solo non ho ancora riacquistato la completa funzionalità della gamba, ma neanche so se questo accadrà mai.


santa pace , pensavo avessi risolto totalmente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .

Al tg del caso riportato da Asu , hanno detto che l'avevano avvisata e che i rischi di rimanere incinta subito dopo erano altissimi ....poi vai a vedere dove sta la verità


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *angiunedda t'assicuro che può capitare che ti diano informazioni ad minchiam.* a me hanno fatto firmare un foglio quando ero fuori dalla sala operatoria; ammetto di averlo firmato senza leggere (francamente non stavo pensando a quello), dove c'era un elenco con tutte le possibili conseguenze dovute all'intervento.
> da notare che quando chiesi al medico eventuali rischi (ossia in sede di visita ambulatoriale durante la quale mi prospettò la necessità dell'intervento), questo mi rise in faccia come se gli avessi chiesto la cazzata dell'anno e mi rispose "assolutamente nessuno, è un intervento che si può fare ad occhi chiusi".
> ora in effetti vorrei andare a cavarglieli, gli occhi, dato che sono passati 15 mesi e non solo non ho ancora riacquistato la completa funzionalità della gamba, ma neanche so se questo accadrà mai.


Non lo metto in dubbio.

Angiuledda avresti dovuto rompere i coglioni fino alla nausea, pero' credo che il tuo intervento fosse di natura diversa, nel senso che comunque il tuo era un'intervento necessario anche se ti avessero informato della scarsa possibilita' di recupero, ti saresti sottoposta all'intervento in ogni caso.

Ma se fa sterilizzare e non s'informa sull'efficacia dell'operazione un po' pigna lo e'!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> santa pace , pensavo avessi risolto totalmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


di sicuro è migliorata molto la situazione, cammino quasi normalmente (credo che chi non lo sa, non si accorga), ma determinati movimenti o sforzi non li posso fare. non reggo più pesi o fatiche che reggevo prima (non tanto perché il muscolo con tanta inattività è andato in vacanza, quanto per il dolore al ginocchio), non riesco a raddrizzarla ma soprattutto a piegarla del tutto. qualche giorno fa l'ho fatto "per errore" (mi sono accovacciata ragionando come una persona "normale", ossia senza pensare al ginocchio) e a parte il dolore lancinante al momento, sono tornata indietro di quasi un anno per i dolori e la difficoltà a muovermi che ho avuto i giorni successivi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non ho rispolverato le stampelle solo perché il giramento di coglioni me l'ha impedito. quindi ho sofferto e muta.

guarda sinceramente, conoscendo questi cazzo di medici, mi viene da pensare che la verità non sia assolutamente dalla loro parte, e non lo dico solo in forza della mia esperienza per la gamba


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di sicuro è migliorata molto la situazione, cammino quasi normalmente (credo che chi non lo sa, non si accorga), ma determinati movimenti o sforzi non li posso fare. non reggo più pesi o fatiche che reggevo prima (non tanto perché il muscolo con tanta inattività è andato in vacanza, quanto per il dolore al ginocchio), non riesco a raddrizzarla ma soprattutto a piegarla del tutto. qualche giorno fa l'ho fatto "per errore" (mi sono accovacciata ragionando come una persona "normale", ossia senza pensare al ginocchio) e a parte il dolore lancinante al momento, sono tornata indietro di quasi un anno per i dolori e la difficoltà a muovermi che ho avuto i giorni successivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 angiuledda, conosco un ortopedico spettacolare, se pensi di volere anche solo un parere posso darti maggiori informazioni in privato.


----------



## Old sperella (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di sicuro è migliorata molto la situazione, cammino quasi normalmente (credo che chi non lo sa, non si accorga), ma determinati movimenti o sforzi non li posso fare. non reggo più pesi o fatiche che reggevo prima (non tanto perché il muscolo con tanta inattività è andato in vacanza, quanto per il dolore al ginocchio), non riesco a raddrizzarla ma soprattutto a piegarla del tutto. qualche giorno fa l'ho fatto "per errore" (mi sono accovacciata ragionando come una persona "normale", ossia senza pensare al ginocchio) e a parte il dolore lancinante al momento, sono tornata indietro di quasi un anno per i dolori e la difficoltà a muovermi che ho avuto i giorni successivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dopo l'intervento hai fatto riabilitazione ? Ultrasuoni ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sinceramente concordo ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> Angiuledda avresti dovuto rompere i coglioni fino alla nausea, pero' credo che il tuo intervento fosse di natura diversa, nel senso che comunque il tuo era un'intervento necessario anche se ti avessero informato della scarsa possibilita' di recupero, ti saresti sottoposta all'intervento in ogni caso.
> 
> Ma se fa sterilizzare e non s'informa sull'efficacia dell'operazione un po' pigna lo e'!


non so angiunedda, dopo l'intervento medici e fisioterapisti, in via del tutto ufficiosa, mi hanno detto che il mio intervento è stato deciso troppo di corsa, che prima si potevano tentare altre strade. poi non so, non sono nè medico nè fisioterapista per sapere chi dica cazzate.

rompere i coglioni in che senso? sulle conseguenze? ma io l'ho fatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se dopo le varie rassicurazioni mi piazzan davanti un foglio quando ho già la preanestesia in corpo, sono loro delle teste di minchia... la sola cosa da fare sarebbe stata quella di alzarmi dal lettino e scappare nuda dall'ospedale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





quanto a lei... boh, si torna a bomba: non si è informata lei o non l'hanno informata loro?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> angiuledda, conosco un ortopedico spettacolare, se pensi di volere anche solo un parere posso darti maggiori informazioni in privato.



E' single?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' single?


 no.....................


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma dopo l'intervento hai fatto riabilitazione ? Ultrasuoni ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho fatto tre cicli di fisioterapia, con in mezzo un altro intervento, tens, ionoforesi, riabilitazione con kinetec e non so quante altre minchiate di cose... sono servite a nulla.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> angiuledda, conosco un ortopedico spettacolare, se pensi di volere anche solo un parere posso darti maggiori informazioni in privato.


oh scusa grande, non avevo visto questo post (per fortuna l'angiunedda ti ha quotata per dire la sua cazzata  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  .
grazie ... ma sta a roma?


----------



## Old sperella (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho fatto tre cicli di fisioterapia, con in mezzo un altro intervento, tens, ionoforesi, riabilitazione con kinetec e non so quante altre minchiate di cose... sono servite a nulla.


no comment


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh scusa grande, non avevo visto questo post (per fortuna l'angiunedda ti ha quotata per dire la sua cazzata
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  tranquilla, a posto.
no, non è su roma, ti ho risposto in privato.
un abbraccio!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no.....................


Allora non vale la pena di spaccarsi la caviglia


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho fatto tre cicli di fisioterapia, con in mezzo un altro intervento, tens, ionoforesi, riabilitazione con kinetec e non so quante altre minchiate di cose... sono servite a nulla.


non so che tipo di intervento hai fatto, ma quando hanno operato me mi dissero che poi avrei potuto di nuovo saltare i fossi per la lunga ...... comunque per almeno un anno dopo aver messo via le stampelle molte cose non riuscivo a farle nemmeno io ..... ora non è perfetto ma faccio praticamente tutto (anche perchè son testa di pino io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

e a me che nel foglio di dismissione dopo l'intervento alla brugola hanno scritto: è sconsigliato l'uso della bicicletta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non so che tipo di intervento hai fatto, ma quando hanno operato me mi dissero che poi avrei potuto di nuovo saltare i fossi per la lunga ...... comunque per almeno un anno dopo aver messo via le stampelle molte cose non riuscivo a farle nemmeno io ..... ora non è perfetto ma faccio praticamente tutto (anche perchè son testa di pino io
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un anno l'ho bellamente superato e dovevano essere - dicevano loro - 15 giorni.
ho fatto un lateral release per raddrizzamento della rotula. ci sono state complicazioni non riconosciute (secondo i medici era colpa mia, quindi non hanno neanche preso in considerazione che qualcosa potesse essere andato male) e non curate subito, ma solo diversi mesi dopo, una volta cambiato ortopedico.
non so tu ma considerando le cose che non posso fare e il modo in cui faccio quelle che riesco, mi girano pesantemente i coglioni perché prima dell'intervento stavo molto meglio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e a me che nel foglio di dismissione dopo l'intervento alla brugola hanno scritto: è sconsigliato l'uso della bicicletta


metti che ci andavi e poi andavi a denunciarli...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> metti che ci andavi e poi andavi a denunciarli...


veramente sai? mi han pure detto che dopo 10 giorni avrei potuto tornare pure al lavoro cucita come un sac a poche


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> veramente sai? *mi han pure detto che dopo 10 giorni avrei potuto tornare pure al lavoro *cucita come un sac a poche



sono delle emerite teste di cazzo
tanto i dolori non li hanno loro


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un anno l'ho bellamente superato e dovevano essere - dicevano loro - 15 giorni.
> ho fatto un lateral release per raddrizzamento della rotula. ci sono state complicazioni non riconosciute (secondo i medici era colpa mia, quindi non hanno neanche preso in considerazione che qualcosa potesse essere andato male) e non curate subito, ma solo diversi mesi dopo, una volta cambiato ortopedico.
> non so tu ma considerando le cose che non posso fare e il modo in cui faccio quelle che riesco, mi girano pesantemente i coglioni perché prima dell'intervento stavo molto meglio












  ma era obbligatoria st'operazione?
che la mia si .... comunque oggi, a quasi 15 anni di distanza, ci sono momenti in cui ancora mi da noia o mi fa male .... e ho un bel chiodino che non mi caveranno mai se non insorgono problemi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *veramente sai? *mi han pure detto che dopo 10 giorni avrei potuto tornare pure al lavoro cucita come un sac a poche


ci credo, ero seria. una volta parlavo con un chirurgo plastico che mi ha detto che nel foglio di dimissioni ora scrive "si sconsiglia di andare a cavallo per tot giorni". io mi sono messa a ridere e gli ho detto "scusa ma è necessario?" e lui "si perché una volta pochi giorni dopo una mastoplastica (o era una mastopessi, non ricordo) una cretina è andata a cavallo e poi è venuta a lamentarsi che le si erano aperte le ferite e quando le ho chiesto come le fosse venuto in mente, lei ha risposto che le aveva raccomandato di non sollevare pesi per tot tempo ma non di non andare a cavallo"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma era obbligatoria st'operazione?
> che la mia si .... comunque oggi, a quasi 15 anni di distanza, ci sono momenti in cui ancora mi da noia o mi fa male .... e ho un bel chiodino che non mi caveranno mai se non insorgono problemi



il pirla mi disse di sì, che l'alternativa era tenermi il dolore e il ginocchio che cedeva fino a quando non avrebbe ceduto del tutto rendendola indispensabile. io mi sono fidata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




quando ho poi cambiato ortopedico, e ancora prima i vari fisioterapisti e il radiologo, mi avevano detto che secondo loro era stata fatta con troppa leggerezza e inutile fretta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




chiunque abbia fatto interventi al ginocchio, lamenta come te "problemi" più o meno sporadici, un po' per il tempo, un po' per sarcazzo. l'avevo mess in conto ma questa è una cosa un po' diversa


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ci credo, ero seria. una volta parlavo con un chirurgo plastico che mi ha detto che nel foglio di dimissioni ora scrive "si sconsiglia di andare a cavallo per tot giorni". io mi sono messa a ridere e gli ho detto "scusa ma è necessario?" e lui "si perché una volta pochi giorni dopo una mastoplastica (o era una mastopessi, non ricordo) una cretina è andata a cavallo e poi è venuta a lamentarsi che le si erano aperte le ferite e quando le ho chiesto come le fosse venuto in mente, lei ha risposto che le aveva raccomandato di non sollevare pesi per tot tempo ma non di non andare a cavallo"


quando mi son rotta il pollicione del piede sono dovuta andare dal perito dell'assicurazione, dopo tre mesi per avere il rimborso assicurativo dell'ufficio.
tralasciando che ho sbagliato piede quando mi ha chiesto che piede era, ma alla fine questo mi fa: mi dispiace ma la informo che non potrà più ballare sulle punte  

	
	
		
		
	


	








questo sacrificio mi ha portato 3960 euro.
in culo alla carriera di ballerina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quando mi son rotta il pollicione del piede sono dovuta andare dal perito dell'assicurazione, dopo tre mesi per avere il rimborso assicurativo dell'ufficio.
> tralasciando che ho sbagliato piede quando mi ha chiesto che piede era, ma alla fine questo mi fa: mi dispiace ma la informo che non potrà più ballare sulle punte
> 
> 
> ...



quasi quasi mi dò una martellatina


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

anche a me anni fa dopo un incidente in motorino diedero ,per l'epoca, un sacco di soldini dicendo che non avrei potuto ballare sulle punte perchè mi è rimasta una palina nella gambetta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me anni fa dopo un incidente in motorino diedero ,per l'epoca, un sacco di soldini dicendo che non avrei potuto ballare sulle punte perchè mi è rimasta una palina nella gambetta



a me ai tempi della scuola, dopo un incidente in macchina mi avevano dato un bel po' di milioncini ma la mia carriera da ballerina nessuno la mise in discussione


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me ai tempi della scuola, dopo un incidente in macchina mi avevano dato un bel po' di milioncini ma la mia carriera da ballerina nessuno la mise in discussione


perchè sapevano che eri una ballerina scarsa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a me pagarono molto perchè usciva di scena la nuova fracci de noiartri


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il pirla mi disse di sì, che l'alternativa era tenermi il dolore e il ginocchio che cedeva fino a quando non avrebbe ceduto del tutto rendendola indispensabile. io mi sono fidata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buh, son sempre stata dell'idea che quando le cose non sono obbligatorie un paio di opinioni fan sempre bene, sta cosa me lo conferma  

	
	
		
		
	


	





oddio, io non conosco altra gente, ma conta che anche solo metter su qualche kg aumenta il numero di "problemucci" e a volte mi pare non tenere  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(c'è da dire che mi han dato un 8% di invalidità con l'assicurazione)


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me ai tempi della scuola, dopo un incidente in macchina mi avevano dato un bel po' di milioncini ma la mia *carriera da ballerina* nessuno la mise in discussione













la mia invece è compromessa per sempre.. 
quasi quasi mi rompo anche l'altro pollicione, e chiedo l'invalidità permanente


----------

